# Courier oder Dovecote



## mare (23. März 2011)

Guten Morgen,

Wir setzen seit Jahren hauptsächlich Courier als MDA ein. Erste Gehverssuche mit Dovecote (imap idle) verliefen positiv. 

Welchen MDA würdet ihr - warum - bevorzugen?
Auch im Hinblick auf die ISPConfig Implementierung.

Danke für eure Antworten
mare


----------



## Till (23. März 2011)

Dovecot:

+ Modernere Software
+ Einfacheres postfix setup da kein sasl notwendig, postfix verbindet sich mit dovecot zur authentifizierung.
+ Es gibt mehr mailclients mit eingebauter sieve unterstützung als mit courier maildrop filter support.

- Dovecot kann keine Traffic statistiken schreiben, die gibt es daher nur für courier in ispconfig.

Courier:
+ Stabile und ausgereifte Software. Ich nutze es schon seit Jahren auf diversen mailservern und hab nie Probleme damit gehabt.
+ Traffic Statistiken in ISPConfig

+- Maildrop Syntax sehr umfangreich. Kann aber im gegensatz zu Sieve auch zu Sicherheitsproblemen führen.

- Einige Leute haben Probleme damit das courier die Imap Ordner als Unterordner des posteinganges abbildet. Mich persönlich hat das aber bisher nicht gestört.
- Komplexeres Postfix setup.

Ich setzte auf meinem aktuellen mailserver courier ein. Für einen neuen Server würde ich aber wahrscheinlich zu dovecot wechseln, da ich sowieso keine Traffic Statistiken für Email auswerte.


----------



## mare (23. März 2011)

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung.

Ja, sasl kann einen grau werden lassen ;-)


----------



## funsurfer (24. März 2011)

Ganz klar Dovecot. Alleine durch das Problem mit den Unterordnern in Courier ist für mich ein Grund Dovecot einzusetzen 


LG


----------



## mare (25. März 2011)

Was mir grad noch einfällt. 

Was passiert bei Konten die vorher mit Courier gelaufen sind und z.B: als IMAP im Outlook oder Webmail eingebunden sind.
"Verschieben" sich dann die Ordner oder ändert sich die Darstellung?
(Hab auch noch nicht geschaut, wie es auf Dateiebene überhaupt aussieht.)


----------



## funsurfer (25. März 2011)

In der Standardkonfiguration ändert sich die Ordnerstruktur am Server:

Courier:

domain
    user1
         .INBOX
         .TRASH
         .......
    user2
         .......

Dovecot:

domain
     user1
         Maildir
            .INBOX
            ......
     user2
         Maildir
            .INBOX


Ich denke dass die CLients das ohne probleme schlucken.
Zumindest hatte ich bei meinen Migrationen keine Kundenbeschwerden.
Ich bin halt danach nochmal im Webmailer alles durchgegangen, obs passt.


LG


----------



## Till (25. März 2011)

Wenn Du von Courier zu Dovecot oder anders herum wechselst, dann musst Du die Ordner welche die Emaildateien enthalten umkopieren, da die Ordnerstruktur eine andere ist. Wie Funsurfer bereits erläutert hat. Das es bei Funsurfer ohne kopieren geklappt hat, liegt vermutlich daran das seine User alle pop3 nutzen und nicht imap, denn bei imap Nutzung wären alle Emails weg bzw. unsichtbar gewesen.

Das Emailverzeichnis bei courier ist:

/var/vmail/domain.de/user/

während es bei Dovecot ist:

/var/vmail/domain.de/user/Maildir/


----------



## hahni (25. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mit beiden Systemen funktioniert doch ein Workaround, mit dem man sich mit der Mail-Adresse authentifizieren kann statt dem Benutzer.

Ich habe mir das einmal angesehen (im englischsprachigen Forum) und leider hat dies bei mir nicht wunschgemäß funktioniert .

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (25. März 2011)

Ich glaube Du verwechslet da etwas. Es geht in diesem Thread um ispconfig 3 nicht 2. Bei ISPConfig 3 kann man sich ausschließlich mit der vollen Emailadresse authentifizieren. Das liegt daran das hier virtuelle User, also Konten in der mysql datenbank, verwendet werden und nicht Linux System User.


----------



## hahni (25. März 2011)

Ich hatte aber von 2006 einen Beitrag gefunden, wo man das auch für ISPConfig 2 umschreiben kann.

Das ist ein Script, welches über einen Cron-Job aufgerufen wird und arbeitet mit courier zusammen. Nur leider wird die Benutzer-DB nicht befüllt.


----------



## Till (25. März 2011)

Dann poste Fragen dazu bitte in diesem anderen Thread, auf den Du Dich beziehst. Denn mit der hier diskutierten Fragestellung, ob man bei einem neuen ISPConfig 3 setup lieber auf dovecot oder postfix setzen sollte, hat das nichts zu tun.

Außerdem ist das script auf das Du Dich beziehst technisch auch etwas ganz anderes. Es ist ein workaround mit einer Art Aliasdatei und kein virtuelles postfix user setup.


----------



## mare (25. März 2011)

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## hahni (25. März 2011)

Hallo Till,

das habe ich gemacht:
http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?p=253993#post253993

Vielleicht magst du auch einmal drüber schauen? Dann hätten wir nämlich auch ein funktionierendes Skript für Ubuntu 8.04LTS und 10.04LTS.

Das Parsing funktionierte nämlich vorher nicht. Nun schon. Jedoch scheint noch ein kleiner Fehler in der userdb zu sein.

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------

